# Overclocking an AMD x2 4000+



## Major Sinan (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone know the ideal multiplyer/voltage/buspeed settings for the x2 4000+. I have squezzed 2.8 ghz but vista and xp refuse to boot unless its backdown top 2.6ghz. I have heard people topping 3.ghz with this chip.
btw.
my board = abit kn9
my ram is oc'd to 900mhz
i have sufficient cooling (no overheating)


----------

